# BMW led angel eye markers



## leighturner (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with upgrading their existing standard oem angel eye markers with led's?

I've seen the new 3 series with white led angel eye markers and it looks so much better...


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

No experience, but I believe you can change the bulb that lights the angels with a white LED version which will change the colour.

The new Angels are lovely, wish I had those in mine.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

As mentioned you can upgrade the bulbs to LED but most seem to cause errors or give out less light compared to standard.

Philips made a set of H8 5k and 6k upgraded bulbs which had good reviews but they seem to have discontinued them.


----------



## leighturner (Dec 22, 2008)

I've seen these marker kits


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Says E90/E91 fitment, yours is an E93.


----------



## leighturner (Dec 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Says E90/E91 fitment, yours is an E93.


Well spotted, you know my car better than me!

I think you can get similar kits for the E93.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i hate those super bright bright bloody eye blinders :lol: im sticking with my old school numbers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

leighturner said:


> Well spotted, you know my car better than me!
> 
> I think you can get similar kits for the E93.


Haha 

LUX do a H8 kit which has been recommended by quite a lot of people but it's expensive.


----------



## Charlie9325 (May 5, 2011)

Front "parking bulb/ side light " failed and needed to be replaced. Unfortunately to allow access to change the bulb meant removal of complete bumper then removal of headlamp unit as holder was on underside of unit

Decided to change to LED and went for these, 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220775936043

A great improvement on the old lights now matching the Zenons


----------



## Jayde (May 26, 2009)

Check out e90post.com for loads of topics about these.

Like this one:

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=647073

:thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Jayde said:


> Check out e90post.com for loads of topics about these.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> ...


if you look on page 5, you can see the pics fitted on mine:thumb:
any q's please ask


----------



## Jayde (May 26, 2009)

Got the LED angel eyes as standard on my e91 mSport coupe :thumb::thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mistryn said:


> if you look on page 5, you can see the pics fitted on mine:thumb:
> any q's please ask


Was just about to say you had them and then noticed your post 

Were they easy to fit mate?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Was just about to say you had them and then noticed your post
> 
> Were they easy to fit mate?


Pretty easy to fit (took me at most 15minutes as I was changing them in the dark) - having nimble fingers does help as there is limited space inside the headlight compartment. In my case chunky fingers = scrapes and cuts  Plus the access on the E92 like ours is from the engine bay so pretty straightfoward. If I am not mistaken on the E90 you would have to go through the wheel arch liner to get access. Not to sure on the E93 for the OP but I would presume similar to the E92

On a side note, there are quite a few of led marker lights out on the market. Some are good, some are bad from when I did my research the bad ones can cause interference when listening to the radio (i.e ototal loss of radio stations). Good sets are ones that dont cause interference but they are very £££ circa £160+ and in most cases you would have to inmport them from the States (cough Lux v8 cough)

I went from standard H8 bulbs to GP thunders 8k bulbs. They did improve the colour of the rings from yellow/orange to more whiter look - these cost me £18. Then I was going to go for the 2 led markers from BMS (as per in the link) but was told they were releasing the 4 led marker rings so waited for them. Im glad I waited and paid half the price compared to the lux v8 bulbs as I got similar if not same results.

I will add though if you are looking for same results as the newer beamers with the twin bright angel eyes, you will not be able to replicate them on pre facelift due to the fact the newer headlight construction is different. However imo this is the best upgrade for this type of lighting:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info mate, I'll sign up and get myself a set :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Thanks for the info mate, I'll sign up and get myself a set :thumb:


No probs:thumb:


----------



## leighturner (Dec 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Thanks for the info mate, I'll sign up and get myself a set :thumb:


Let me know when you get these ordered and fitted DMH-01, i'm really interested for your opinion and the results.

I just worry about the fitting...
I'm not that good with my hands!


----------



## leighturner (Dec 22, 2008)

leighturner said:


> Let me know when you get these ordered and fitted DMH-01, i'm really interested for your opinion and the results.
> 
> I just worry about the fitting...
> I'm not that good with my hands!


Too late.. Ordered and installed them, absolutely brilliant well impressed!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

leighturner said:


> Too late.. Ordered and installed them, absolutely brilliant well impressed!


Did you go for the 4 led off e90post?


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

I installed these angel eyes into my M3.
If your half ok with DIY there ok to install yourself.
Check out and study YouTube for the video and have a look.

http://forums.m3cutters.co.uk/showthread.php?t=32580


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

mistryn said:


> Did you go for the 4 led off e90post?


+ 1, I signed up to e90post earlier today so should be ordering some this week. Would be interested to hear your feedback if you did order the BMS ones.


----------



## leighturner (Dec 22, 2008)

mistryn said:


> Did you go for the 4 led off e90post?


Yes that's right and very impressed with the results!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

You e92 guys are so lucky, changing the angel eye unit on the e90 and e91 is a jack up wheel and arch out pain in the ass!!. Been playing with a little wiring harness to give me DRL whilst retaining my auto lights which has blown two up, coupled with a duff original led upgrade means I've had to do it 5 times now . Looks awesome though. On your e92's you can just fit HID for the ultimate white look. There's posts in most BMW forums on it .


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> + 1, I signed up to e90post earlier today so should be ordering some this week. Would be interested to hear your feedback if you did order the BMS ones.


I did go for the 4 led from BMS. Below is copied off e90 post that I wrote when I installed these:thumb:
One of my worries was that it dimming when the headlights were turned on. I can say it slightly dims when you go from DRL to side lights but you only notice this in pitch black. But overall it is not noticable at all when side lights or dipped beams are on. They match the oem xenons in colour perfectly which produces a crisp white light.

I thought GP thunders were "it" but these 4 led ones blows them right out of the water. I have not tried the more expensive leds but I can say from looking at the pics online this set is on par (definatly value for money/cheaper) than rivals. I am quite happy how it lights up the outer ring as well, I think by having 4 leds this helps it


----------



## BASHERSTAFF (Nov 25, 2010)

I changed to led on my 52 plate e39 . Its a great improvement. No errors, but they strobe. Very fast flashing one side at a time when the side lights are off. Its a lottery whether the ones you fit will strobe or not. Just keep them on all the time and its not an issue!. Paul.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Personally I like the yellow look of the originals, bit more classy and they contrast much better against the white Xenon headlights. I think the bright white just looks like BMW trying to match Audi in the 'Look At Me' stakes, almost chav

I can't help but think of cheap Christmas tree lights (LED ones) when I see the bright white ones especially the ones on the new Discovery. Much prefer the warm, classier look of the original e39 Angel eyes.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

robertdon777;341280Much prefer the warm said:


> Lol I have both now, after getting round to replacing the RH one after it failed I stripped out the wheel arch to find that the replacements were duff ones 😣 so fed up of the dash warning I put a yellow one back in as a temp solution looks crap IMHO


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Update 

One side has gone already, only 5 months old. I have emailed Juiced & im interested to see how they deal with this.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Update
> 
> One side has gone already, only 5 months old. I have emailed Juiced & im interested to see how they deal with this.


I had mine go a couple of months ago. Neil will sort you out with a replacement :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Based on the pictures on the link on the first page, these don't look like they have enough heatsinking for those Cree LEDs.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I had mine go a couple of months ago. Neil will sort you out with a replacement :thumb:


Just had a reply back, apparently BMS dont make them anymore & juiced are offering a full refund due to there being a faulty batch & BMS not selling in the UK until the failures are sorted, Dam!

I will look for an alternative, anyone used any different brand White LED's or even a white bulb version that they would recommend?

:thumb: Cracking service from Juiced :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Based on the pictures on the link on the first page, these don't look like they have enough heatsinking for those Cree LEDs.


I'm suprised about the failure, i always though LED's would be more robust due to running at cooler temps.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't know if this helps:
www.burgertuning.com


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> Don't know if this helps:
> www.burgertuning.com


lol, already there, thanks :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Just had a reply back, apparently BMS dont make them anymore & juiced are offering a full refund due to there being a faulty batch & BMS not selling in the UK until the failures are sorted, Dam!
> 
> I will look for an alternative, anyone used any different brand White LED's or even a white bulb version that they would recommend?
> 
> :thumb: Cracking service from Juiced :thumb:


Hmmm perhaps you have different ones to me?

I know BMS had upgraded them and were looking at changing the ballasts too.

Still at least you got a refund :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Hmmm perhaps you have different ones to me?
> 
> I know BMS had upgraded them and were looking at changing the ballasts too.
> 
> Still at least you got a refund :thumb:


The new style BMS LED's are very different to mine. I'll give them a bash :thumb:

Upgraded LED's :thumb:

http://www.burgertuning.com/BMW_LED_angel_eyes.html

Keep an eye out (PUN!!!) for your LED's Dan. Juiced up inform me that the new version has almost Zero failures.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

I have the led bulbs in my e39, they are much brighter but not as bright as the modern ones


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> I'm suprised about the failure, i always though LED's would be more robust due to running at cooler temps.


Not really. You have to keep them cool for them not to fail. These are probably running at around 10W, so you have to get rid of 10W of heat otherwise the LEDs will heat up reducing the lifetime and light output.

Have you taken it out the car?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Have you taken it out the car?


Will be doing this today to send them both back for the refund, why? 

And you are correct they are 10W :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Will be doing this today to send them both back for the refund, why?
> 
> And you are correct they are 10W :thumb:


:thumb:

Ah, I was going to say if you didn't have to send them back I would happily have a look to see if the fault was terminal.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Ah, I was going to say if you didn't have to send them back I would happily have a look to see if the fault was terminal.


:thumb: Many thanks for the offer Stevey :thumb:

But I have to send them back for the full refund.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

*h8 leds*



ITHAQVA said:


> The new style BMS LED's are very different to mine. I'll give them a bash :thumb:
> 
> Upgraded LED's :thumb:
> 
> ...


Need some white light in my life, what did you settle on?
Did you get them shipped from the states as juicedup are not listing any leds?

FAO Stevie, do you think the 20w cree leds as listed on the bay will run too hot then?


----------

